# agitation collar



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been looking to get an agitation collar for my 14 month old boy Simba. What about these from leerburg? Should I go with a 1 1/4" or 2" for my boy? Should I even get one? All opinions and comments are welcome.
http://www.leerburg.com/808.htm
Here is another link to a different place
http://www.elitek9.com/Collars/Leather/index.htm


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Depends how big your dog is :wink: if the 2" (=4 cm?) isn´t covering his whole neck,I would choose that one.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

My dog hates them, for some reason. He's ginormous, so the 2" is what I used, but if I put it on him, he heads for the car  . I'm preparing to get crucified...but a dog who likes to bite will bite regardless of what he's wearing. We're finally getting my dog to bite wearing whatever collar he happens to be wearing at the time. It depends on your objective to some degree, too. I don't want a dog who is equipment-oriented. Some dogs get all hyped-up when you put the collar on them; this is ok for sports, and might even help a young dog focus, like a signal that it's "work time." The objective is to minimize injury to the neck if you have a really hard-hitting dog. What about a harness since your dog's young? How big is he? I guess I'd go w/the 2" unless it's ridiculously huge in comparison to the dog, like Selena said.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: but if I put it on him, he heads for the car . 

If you are in the house, this is good right?? Whats up with the weird leather fixation problem he has???


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I've not bought collars from Leerburg or the other Elite, but here is one that I buy all the time:
http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=131
If your dog's neck is smaller than 23", I'm sure they have one that'll fit.
They also have great muzzles, harnesses, leads, Herm Sprenger correction collars and other things at really good prices.


----------



## Scott Zettelmeyer (Apr 10, 2006)

> ...Whats up with the weird leather fixation problem he has??? ...


Must have something to do with dogs taking after their handlers...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Scott and Jeff, must we discuss my personal life on the internet? Please, gentlemen, some discretion... :lol: 

He heads for the car if I put it on him outside, like, when he's up next for bitework...  . So I just quit using it. Problem solved. I think he associates it w/the first a$$hole who flanked him.


----------



## Scott Zettelmeyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> ...Scott and Jeff, must we discuss my personal life on the internet? ...


Actually, I'd prefer a private chat room. But, back to the topic... An agitation collar is just another tool in the box. I use it in specific circumstances, but not all of the time.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't like collars even 2" ones. We use and sell harnesses with a loop in the back. The dog can still breath and they can have more freedom without choking themself out. If you still go for one, 2" or more in width. See our training pics for the harness style we use. www.gainesfarmandkennels.com


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

See my profile pic for the harness.


----------

